# iPhone 12 ou 12 pro



## mattdu26 (9 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Venant d'Android. Je souhaite repasser sur iOS ( après avoir eu un 4 et un 4s). La raison principale est la longévité (mon père a un 6s et il a eu ios14, tandis que j'ai un p20 pro et j'ai déjà plus de mise à jour même celle de sécurité alors qu'il a seulement 2 ans).
Bref du coup j'hésite entre le 12 et le 12 pro. Je ne suis pas un grand photographe. Et je suis pas un influencer a faire des partages sur les réseaux sociaux de mes moindres faits et gestes. Par contre je le cache pas les couleurs du 12 pro mefont plus envie. Pareil le packaging est je trouve plus jolie  ( je sais je suis un client facilement influençable ). Mais voilà a stockage équivalent ça fais 200€ d'écart. Ce qui n'est pas négligeable. Du coup je cherche des avis concernant ces deux téléphones pour m'aiguiller sur mon choix définitif. Sachant que le 12 mini me fait de l'oeil mais j'ai peur qu'il soit trop petit.
Bref voici mes interrogations. Tout avis est bon à prendre  

Je vous remercie


----------



## Sly54 (9 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,



mattdu26 a dit:


> Sachant que le 12 mini me fait de l'oeil mais j'ai peur qu'il soit trop petit.


Va le voir en vrai que tu te fasses une idée sur les vraies tailles;
Et à ton dilemme Cornellien, je vais ajouter les 11 et 11Pro. Qu'au moins tu te poses la question de "pourquoi tu sors ces 2 modèles de ta liste".


----------



## mattdu26 (9 Novembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Va le voir en vrai que tu te fasses une idée sur les vraies tailles;
> Et à ton dilemme Cornellien, je vais ajouter les 11 et 11Pro. Qu'au moins tu te poses la question de "pourquoi tu sors ces 2 modèles de ta liste".


Haha truc tout bête je préfère le design du 12. Ha quand je dis que je suis un bon client


----------



## Sly54 (9 Novembre 2020)

mattdu26 a dit:


> Ha quand je dis que je suis un bon client


Pas de souci, tkt.
Perso, je prendrais le 12 Pro (dans le 11Pro, la réception était meilleure ainsi que la partie photo). Alors je poursuis le même  raisonnement avec le 12Pro (mais j'ai peut être tort…).


----------



## mattdu26 (4 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir,
Je me permet de faire remonter ce sujet. Car mon hésitation a complètement changé. Ça se joue entre le 12 et le 12 mini.
Mon interrogation vient du fait que si je prends le 12 mini je lui ajouterai un iPad mini (j'en avais un avant mais on me l'a volé). Du coup j'aurais voulu savoir si ça valait le coup de le prendre ou si apple (au vu des rumeurs) compté le mettre à jour. Sachant que ça taille m'ira à ravir l'ipad original est trop grand pour moi 

Je vous remercie de vos réponse


----------



## IPhone7 user (5 Janvier 2021)

Si tu n'as toujours pas acheté quoi que ce soit....regarde la taille du P20 Pro....et je te conseille de ne pas choisir un écran plus petit...et à ce moment là oublie le 12 Mini.

Il ne faut peut être pas sélectionner le choix de ton iPhone en fonction du design (entre le 12 et le 12Pro)...car tu mettras sûrement une coque.

Regarde le poids...et si tu as besoin d'un "télézoom".

Perso je vais passer d'un 12 à un 12 Pro pour l'objectif photo et la mise au point plus rapide.


----------

